# Free lifetime license for Cerberus



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

After my wife lost her phone last week, I wish we had this app on it. It looks great and doesn't seem to cause battery loss. I know Avast has a theft app but read the agreement, they log everything. Glad this is now free.

http://www.androidpo...s-to-celebrate/


----------



## SlashDW (Jul 24, 2011)

Only free if you get the form submitted by the end of 02/29/2012. Licenses will be issued on 03/01/2012


----------



## SlashDW (Jul 24, 2011)

Got mine today. Woot!


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

I registered but never received mine? HMM, I did it on the evening of the 29th as well. DOH


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I didn't get anything either but it's still working. My trial should be over

I guess they just take care of it.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

I may just buy it... nothing wrong with throwing a beer down for a good app. Lost phone far more expensive lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

When I had the app on trial it showed how many days were left and also had an option to purchase the license. I no longer have those in the app and its still working so my guess is the license was given but they do not notify you of this.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

